# corners only



## blah (Jun 8, 2008)

I've decided to work on my BLD recently (I average 4 minutes-ish) but I didn't know where to start from so I decided to work on my corners first, and after a few hours of 'research', this is the time I got using jnet:

Cubes Solved: 30 
Total Pops: 5 
Average: 46.47

Fastest Time: 30.86
Slowest Time: 1:13.07
Standard Deviation: 11.07 

Pops means DNFs.

In these solves I solved only the corners, both orientation and permutation, if I had parity, I solved it with a T perm (with 2 random edges). Time includes both memorization and execution. Is this a good time if I want to sub-2 anytime soon? what is an ideal target for corners only if I want to sub-2?

edit: oh I use 3OP for corners.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 8, 2008)

Just tried a few. First attempt was 18, and I was getting 30-ish (3OP visual)


----------



## alexc (Jun 9, 2008)

I would say that 25-35 is a decent speed for sub 2.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 9, 2008)

ahhaha 25-35... sub 40 is pretty good for me and I average like 1:40ish for full solves.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2008)

okay thanks. any good sites for co you guys know other than macky's, lucas' and leyan's? 'cause i'm working on macky's 2-step co now but i've got a big problem memorizing the co with visual.

@dancohen: what method do you use for edges? 'cause i don't think i'm very far from where you are for corners, but i'm nowhere near 2 minutes for full solves  so the problem's at my edges huh?


----------

